# Kernel Panic (Un de plus,sans doutes.)



## H-i-z (11 Juillet 2008)

_Tout d'abord bonjours a tous.Je me permet de creer un topic concernant mon probleme,car il m'as semblé que pour pouvoir le regler (ou tout du moins avoir de l'aide) il allait falloir exposer des logs,et que peut etre,cela serait plus clair dans un sujet different de ceux qui ne font qu'evoquer les Kernel panics.

Du moins,désolé par avance,si il avait fallu que j'expose mon probleme dans un sujet deja crée,je suppose que si c'est le cas,ce message sera sans doutes simplement deplacé la ou il devrait l'etre XD.

Voila,mon Powermac (G5 Dual 2,3Ghz) plante a repetition,et ce depuis maintenant 6 mois.La frequence change,ca peux arriver 3 fois par jours comme une fois en deux semaines,rien de bien regulier donc.Les logs d'erreurs me semblent aussi etre different les un des autres (bien que je n'ai aucune competence pour dechiffrer ces languages barbares ^^).Cela commence a m'irriter,quand je dois me reveiller a 5h du matin a cause de la tour qui se met a faire un bruit enorme (ventilateurs surement) .. j'aimerais tant retrouver la stabilité de mes machines d'antan.

Donc,un Powermac G5 dual core 2.3Ghz,avec 3.5 Go de Ram (2x256 d'origines + 2x512 (Dane-elec) + 2x1go (Dane-elec)).
2 Disque durs Externes LaCie branchés en Firewire,l'Usb n'est utilisé que pour la souris et le clavier.

Apres cette presentation sommaire du probleme,voici un copié/collé des 5 dernier logs de Crash auquels j'ai eu droit._

*Tue Jul  8 00:15:21 2008*


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 1): 0x700 - Program DAR=0x0000000058236000 PC=0x0000000000008000
Latest crash info for cpu 1:
   Exception state (sv=0x626d1000)
      PC=0x00008000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x58236000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00008000; R1=0x624EB4A0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x00008000 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0x00004000

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x626d1000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x5817ea00)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac11,2
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xFFFF0007): 0x700 - Program
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009B498 0x0009BE3C 0x00029DD8 0x000AF090 0x000B2A78 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x626d1000)
      PC=0x00008000; MSR=0x00089030; DAR=0x58236000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00008000; R1=0x624EB4A0; XCP=0x0000001C (0x700 - Program)
      Backtrace:
0x00008000 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0x00004000

   Exception state (sv=0x5817ea00)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task


*Wed Jul  9 04:13:51 2008*


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 1): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000000 PC=0x00000000000AB9CC
Latest crash info for cpu 1:
   Exception state (sv=0x6269b000)
      PC=0x000AB9CC; MSR=0x00001030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00042130; R1=0x6E7F7D40; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0535F248 0x00042124 0x0003F9D4 0x000B05D4 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x6269b000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x5817ea00)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac11,2
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): simple lock (0x00452224) deadlock detection, pc=0x0003EFCC

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009B498 0x0009BE3C 0x00029DD8 0x000AB928 0x0003EFCC 0x0003176C 0x00020570 0x00021874 
         0x0002633C 0x00031BB4 0x000B2DCC 0xFDFFFFFF 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x80c5bc80)
      PC=0x900635D8; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x14F21000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x90355C9C; R1=0xBFFFE9C0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: aMSN


*Wed Jul  9 23:16:54 2008*


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 1): 0x400 - Inst access DAR=0x0000000014E89008 PC=0x0000000000000000
Latest crash info for cpu 1:
   Exception state (sv=0x6da4e280)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0x14E89008; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x626EFC40; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000000 
         backtrace terminated - unaligned frame address: 0x02FE947C

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x6da4e280)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x7fd1dc80)
      PC=0x900640F4; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x14E89008; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00010DC8; R1=0xF0A12C90; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: Unknown

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xFFFF0004): 0x400 - Inst access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
      Backtrace:
         0x03A7D918 0x40BE0010 
         backtrace terminated - unaligned frame address: 0x7D224B78

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x6da4e280)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0x14E89008; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x626EFC40; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000000 
         backtrace terminated - unaligned frame address: 0x02FE947C

   Exception state (sv=0x7fd1dc80)
      PC=0x900640F4; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x14E89008; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00010DC8; R1=0xF0A12C90; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: Unknown


*Thu Jul 10 15:38:37 2008*

panic(cpu 1 caller 0x000AB754): enable_preemption: preemption_level -1

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009B498 0x0009BE3C 0x00029DD8 0x000AB754 0x0003FA04 0x0003F9E4 0x000B05D4 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x6f43e000)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac11,2
00000 


*Fri Jul 11 00:31:54 2008*


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 1): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000000 PC=0x00000000000AB9CC
Latest crash info for cpu 1:
   Exception state (sv=0x81149000)
      PC=0x000AB9CC; MSR=0x00001030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00042130; R1=0x581BBD40; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x000367D0 0x00042124 0x0003F9D4 0x000B05D4 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x81149000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x52115a00)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac11,2
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): simple lock (0x00452224) deadlock detection, pc=0x0003EFCC

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009B498 0x0009BE3C 0x00029DD8 0x000AB928 0x0003EFCC 0x0003176C 0x00020570 0x00021874 
         0x0002633C 0x00031BB4 0x000B2DCC 0x31303A34 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x81137780)
      PC=0x900635D8; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0xE04EF000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x90354D90; R1=0xF00AB550; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: loginwindow




_Ce probleme risque vraiment de m'essoufler .. et j'aimerais dans la mesure du possible eviter de devoir sortir des armes de torture (tronconeuse,dynamite ...) pour faire taire ce ventilateur recalcitrant ... ^^

Please,Help ! (Leeloo style) .. Vraiment,ce serait génial que vous puissiez m'aider a regler ca,je l'espere de tout mon coeur.

Par avance merci pour vos futur reponses,et désolé pour la perte de temps que cela engendrera >.<

Peace._





*JE SUIS UN BOULET ! ! ! !

Evidement,2eme post,et je le met au mauvais endroit ... j'ai confondu Mac book pro et Mac pro >.<

Je suppose que ce message sera deplacé bien assez vite .. je m'excuse au moderateur qui aura a faire ca >.<*


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2008)

Bienvenue

ton souci est...classique

et à la lecture du rapport  et de ce que tu indiques je dirai que le coupable probable c'est...
ca


> 3.5 Go de Ram (2x256 d'origines +* 2x512 (Dane-elec) + 2x1go (Dane-elec)*).


soit les barrettes elles mêmes
 soit mal mises

mais pas forcement

faire des tests SANS les barrettes ou enlevées-replacées à tour de role

faire des tests SANS les peripheriques
( peu probable que ce soit lié ,en ce cas c'est souvent-pas toujours- pointé dans le rapport)

------
ps coté placement du fil
pas de soucis
1- il est RARE qu'un  nouveau posteur soit aussi poli
(et franc)
2- un modo déplacera


ps2 détail
 t'es de la famille de Jean-Marc Boulet ou de Christophe Boulet?


je demande parce que j'ai pas de nouvelles de Catherine ( la femme de JM)


----------



## H-i-z (12 Juillet 2008)

Merci,pour cet acceuil et la reponse rapide (et je l'espere efficace).

Hummm,cela va me forcer a travailler avec 512 de ram uniquement,mais des que possible,je ferais ces test,et reviendrais ici meme,donner un feedback.

J'ai cela dit fais un test en utilisant Rember,qui m'affiche un "All Ok" concernant la ram de l'ordinateur.

Bien,chaque chose en son temps,premierement,je vais faire ces test croisés de ram,pour la suite,on verra 

Merci encore ^^

Ps2

Désolé,j'ai mal Epeler,je suis plutot Boulay,petit frere d'Isabelle ... ^^


----------



## cuco (23 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
Depuis ce soir, exactement le même souci.
J'ai moi aussi un G5 2x2GHZ sous OS X v10.5.6 Leopard,
 3,5 Go de ram, 2x256Mo original, 2x512Mo samsung et 2X1Go corsair.
(Je précise que ça fonctionne très bien depuis plus d'un an)
Au démarrage, *panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003), *puis redémarrage forcé.
Lorsque je procède au test des barrettes, je retire les 2 samsung,
le mac démarre, redémarre seul puis sans kernel panic me demande de rebooter.
Je fais de même avec les barrettes suivantes, pareil...
Je pense vraiment que le souci vient de la RAM, mais comment les tester autrement?
J'espère réellement trouver une solution car impossible de démarrer a partir du CD, ni Leopard ni Diskwarrior.
Help.

Franck


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Mars 2009)

Un de t'est deux processeur est mort je crois car "panic cpu0" c'est lié au processeur, c'est un G5 Dual ?, pas de problème du coté du système de refroidissement (fuite connus sur ce modèle ?). Effectivement, t'as ram n'y est pour rien

Voila


----------

